# Here we go again



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

George is off to see the vet tomorrow. He's been fussy with his food over the weekend, being reluctant to eat. He is still eating although very little. Normally he hears food and he's already got his head in the bowl before the food has been put in, if he's offered a carrot stick its gone before you even realise he's taken it from you. He loves his food normally! But over the weekend he has only been eating a few pellets, tiny amounts of hay and just ignoring his veg. George doesn't have an agressive bone in his body yet when I felt his cheeks to see if I could feel anything with him being off his food, he was fine and enjoying the left side having a cheek scratch but as soon as I touched the right side he went for me and growled. Earliest appointment I could get is tomorrow afternoon but as long as he's still eating even though its only a small amount I won't get an emergency appointment. He's not himself at all at the moment, normally he loves being around people and getting cuddles but today especially he's hiding away under the kitchen table.

Why can I not just have one healthy rabbit? I've done my best to do everything possible to keep them healthy, they all have good diets and don't get a lot os sweet stuff yet they all still have bad teeth (Daisy and Ember had other things wrong before I had rescued them).


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh no, poor George, I've had a couple of bunnies in the past that have had to have their teeth cut/filed, 
it's not too bad if it's the front teeth, but a bigger problem if it's the back ones!
Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how it goes?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

MINE SUFFERED ALOT WITH HIS TEETH DISPITE I USE TO GIVE ALOT OF HAY ETC. I KNOW CERTAIN BREEDS CAN SUFFER MORE THAN OTHERS. AND NETHERLAND DWARFS WERE RENOUND TO HAVE TEETH PROBS. AS OFSOME OF THE LOPS IF BADLY BREED. I THINK SOMETIMES ITS JUST LUCK OF THE DRAW WITH BUNS AND THERE TEETH, mY SISTERS HAS TO HAVE ITS TEETH FILED DOWN AND BE KNOCKED OUT EVERY SO OFTEN AS HAS SPEARS GROW OUT SIDE WAYS INTO THE GUM OTHERWISE AND SHE GOES OFF HER FOOD AND IS GRUMPY... HERS IS A LION HEAD. hOPE YOU GET YOUR BUNNY SORTED. XXXX


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

Totally know how you feel! Buddy nearly took my arm off mid cheek rub this weekend, and he doesnt ever bite! Must be time for his to be done again. I have taken to cutting the nuggets into smaller pieces just to get him to keep eating. Mundane task but keeps him going! Hope they can sort George out quickly and get him back home for some love and cuddles soon!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

George is the fourth rabbit I've had with teeth problems, two of which died because of infections caused by the bad teeth. One luckily is still going strong, then theres George who I've only just discovered has a problem so now I have all the bad thoughts going through my head of whats happened before and could happen again.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you cant blame yourself for something like this, George is very lucky you have noticed it so soon, I would try to feed him mush between now and his appointment to build up his strength and keep him going


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck for george at the vets tomorrow, fingers crossed he is back to his old self soon, xxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

oh no not again hun  good luck at the vets tomorrow. i hope he's his normal self again soon.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww, poor George.
It really isnt fair that you do everything right and you have teeth problems with so many.

Hope it all goes ok.

*Heidi*


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh poor Georgie and poor you Kammie! I hope all goes well at the vets tomorrow and it isnt on going teeth problems!


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh I am really sorry to hear you have so much trouble with your bunnies in the past hun. I really hope that everything is fine with him after the vets, please keep us updated xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

For those who asked how George got on at the vets, we've just got back. His teeth are fine (huge relief) but he had a belly ache (was a bit bunged up), which the vet said is clearing on its own so no need to do anything. I did get some metacam to give him for a few days though to help him feel more comfortable till it sorts itself. He's also on a 100% hay diet for a couple of days till he's eating normally again. Vet said it could have been where he's pulling wallpaper off the walls he's eaten some which blocked him a bit without us noticing. If he's still not better in 48 hours I need to take him back again.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh thats a relief that his teeth are fine! Naughty Georgie worrying us all like that by eating the wall paper but we still love you and I still want to steal you too!


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm glad hes ok kammie


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Im so glad it wasnt his teeth i know how upset you was about teeth problems.

Get better soon little man x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

He's eating! Tucked into some hay and took a treat from me.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad to hear he's doing ok and its not another ongoing tooth problem. He's so naughty eating wallpaper


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

We're watching him like a hawk now to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

few! thats such a relief! a bit of pineapple might help


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I have given him a hairball treat hoping that will help but we don't have any pineapple so will get some tomorrow to try helping him along.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad George is ok 

Naughty George for eating the wallpaper!!!

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

He's going back to the vets again tomorrow as he's not eating again and stopped pooing. He's spent all day hunched up in a corner or hiding in his tent.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, poor George. I hope he is ok. Let us know how he gets on won't you. My thoughts are with you and little George. :001_tt1:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor baby, have they considered xraying his jaw? or tummy?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

His mouth is fine from having a look on Tuesday, it was his belly they said was stopping him from eating. Think the next step when he's been seen again tomorrow could be to x-ray his belly and see whats going on.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Hope it all goes OK and it is something that can be easily sorted.

Lots of get well vibes being sent xxxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hope he is ok hun x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Poor George  hope it goes wel at the vets tomorrow. Keep us updated when you can.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Update on George:

Just got back from the vets and we have a concoction of drugs. If he isn't better by the morning I need to phone the vets again first thing to take him back in the morning. Untill then I have syringe him 250mls of water over 24 hours roughly, the vet said rabbits should drink 100mls per kg of body weight and if he isn't eating or drinking I need to syringe it into him so he doesn't dehydrate and make his belly worse. Need to try and get him to at anything he will accept so tempt him with his fave foods. The drugs he has to have are, Zantac 2-3 times a day, which is to stop him dehydrating, Lactulose twice a day a laxative to make him poo, Baytril once a day and antibiotic in case tehres infection (best to be safe the vet said) and still to have the Metacam. Along with the 250mls of water I need to syringe him a bit every hour I think George is going to hate the sight of me and syringes. My vet said he doesn't want to knock him out and go investigating with x-rays because it could make things worse so he's trying this to get his guts to move and pass anything that could be causing the problem but if he's still not better by morning after all these drugs then its time to think of x-rays.

My poor George I'm so worried about him. But I did see Delia (from Bobtails) at the vets and we had a good chat about how Ember is getting on. She also said to phone her tomorrow and let her know how George is.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

no metroclapomide? or whatever the gut drug is? 

poor George this sound like one hell of a poo problem. My rabbits love raisins maybe some prunes would help. I have everything cross for him he is such a lovely boy!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

The Laculose is effectively the same thing, to make him poo and clear any blockage fast rather than just make his guts work at normal pace. If that makes sense.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

When Hope's guts stopped the first time, he had 3 injections(antibiotic, pain killer and I dunno the 3rd one), and then I had to give him Lactulose 3 times a day and Baytril twice I think, then syringe feed every 2 hours. To syringe I would reccomend cutting the end off of one and feeding him really soggy bran mash as the fibre helps even more, to make it tastier, try adding some pineapple or apple juice. The vet actually said "wow, what have you got down him" and I said "well, he had no choice but to eat bran mash!" as horrible as it seemed forcing him at the time.

Last month he only had the injections, because I never got the Lactulose into him as he had the fit when he came home 

*Heidi*


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

How's George today? Hope the drugs are working.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

He ate a bit of hay late last night and had some of Embers kale but still wasn't himself behaviour wise. This morning is the same he's had a bit of hay but nothing else and he has pooed a bit over night (the vet was right my kitchen floor has some nice soggy poos stuck to it). Still no interest in his pellets or treats but eating hay is the important thing. Carrying on with the drugs today and see how he goes as he has improved a bit but if he's still not right by tomorrow I'll take him back then. The vet did say if there was no change today take him this morning but as there is a slight improvement I'm giving him an extra day after phoning the vet and explaining this he said to see how he goes over today and take him firsat thing tomorrow if theres no further improvement. He did also say it will be slow getting him back to full health and George will hate me for a few days with all the syringes and he was right about that but its the cruel to be kind thing.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

oh hun im sorry hes still not himself. i hope he gets better soon. xxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

He is currently eating a bowl of veg with Ember so I think he's getting better. Still need to give him his meds over the weekend but I'm so happy he's showing more interest in food again.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Kammie said:


> He is currently eating a bowl of veg with Ember so I think he's getting better. Still need to give him his meds over the weekend but I'm so happy he's showing more interest in food again.


Thats fab! got my fingers and toes crossed for him over the weekend


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

That's good to hear. Get well soon, George!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Glad to hear george is making a recovery even though its slow! Keep us updated on how he is over the weekend will be thinking of you! x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

few!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Still giving im medicine (which by the way he hates) just to be safe but this morning he dived on his breakfast like his old self. He's back to trying to strip the wallpaper and running around like a loon. He's doing some nice squidgy poo's though because of the Zantac and Lactulose but at least he's pooing and clearing his system.

Worry almost over, just need to get through the weekend giving him the medicine then we can relax if he's still feeling himself.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad hes doing so much better


----------

